# just finished



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

Here are a few shots of the last job I did. Interior Designer added a band of moulding below the crown, chair rail and below (faux panels), silk and fabric in some of the panels...some walls painted including band on top.
We did alot of other rooms as well with just painted walls...didnt bother with pix of those...it is a large home.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

nice work, I do like that detail on the first pic with the small molding under the crown.. We do crown installs and might have to remember to upsell that on a few jobs


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Real nice work :thumbsup:

Nice pad they have there too


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Man that is absolutley awesome!:thumbup::thumbsup:

Those kinda rooms take a while I know and yours is beautiful, in fact all the work is top notch!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Very clean, I like clean.


----------



## Paintwerks (Apr 22, 2007)

Very, very nice. Is that grass cloth below the chair in the last pic. Great job.

Dan


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

Very nice work, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

That looks very very good I like the two tone trim effect.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice job, I like to trim work too. Looks like SW6108


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks great. With a designer involved, I'm suprised nothing more was done with that ceiling in the last pic. :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Sweet looking work Matt :thumbup:

I like the faux panels!

Does this mean your price is going up? :whistling2:


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

JNLP said:


> Looks great. With a designer involved, I'm suprised nothing more was done with that ceiling in the last pic. :thumbsup:


me too....he tried to sell them colors on the ceilings, but they cheesed out...the plaid room ceiling needed color bad..it was almost blue...only ones that were painted were done cuz of damage


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

Paintwerks said:


> Very, very nice. Is that grass cloth below the chair in the last pic. Great job.
> 
> Dan


yes, but fake


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Sweet looking work Matt :thumbup:
> 
> I like the faux panels!
> 
> Does this mean your price is going up? :whistling2:


:chinese:...me no workie for cheep...just right price


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

and thanks all for the compliments. I can't take credit for hanging the wallcoverings though...that would be an associate of mine.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice work, I like the crown.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

In the first picture I just noticed under the windowsill is another little box that has the center painted.
I would give myself a bit more time to mask something like that, it must have been fun.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> In the first picture I just noticed under the windowsill is another little box that has the center painted.
> I would give myself a bit more time to mask something like that, it must have been fun.


that is not paint..it is silk...hard to tell in the picture it looks like the paint below crown


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Very nice work. On the top photo, how much time did you have in that room? I think that kind of work is often underestimated for the time that goes into doing them.

I did this one awhile back, I remember I had almost as much time in this single room as I did painting the entire rest of the 2 story 4 bedroom house with a 16' foyer entrance that went clear to the great rm (back of the house).


----------

